# Does anyone know a substitute for RawHide?



## Cara (Jan 31, 2008)

My puppy loves the rawhide and Pigs Ear. I just read its not good for them. She can play with this for HOURS. What else is similar but good for her to chew on? She loves this more then all her tons of toys.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

mine like flossies, they are made of tendon.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Baci can spend hours chewing on Merrick flossies , i get the jumbo they last longer. :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Yep, I'm another fan of the flossies too.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Yep, I'm another fan of the flossies too.[/B]


Yes, I love the Merrick "bully sticks" for Ollie--they say bully stick on the package (at least the ones around here do) but they are beef tendon, not bull penis--which is what most bully sticks are (really!). The Merrick brand seems to be the only ones that DON'T STINK. So that's all I buy now.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Cow hooves - 99 cents at Petsmart for a single one....don't stain, don't stink, never wear out :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We're also flossie fans at our house. :aktion033:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Is real rawhide (as opposed to the fake rawhide) really bad for them? I thought I had read that as long as they said 100% rawhide that they were safe. 

Cyndi


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I've been told Sam's Yams are good. Its just dehydrated sweet potato, no other ingredients or preservatives. Also, I get Virbac Oral Hygiene chews from my vet. I am going to get flossies tomorrow. Thanks for the input on flossies, I didn't know about them.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Moxie loves his _"puppy crack"_ AKA " flossies"


----------



## Cara (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Guys!! I just bought some Merrick Flossies (Beef Tenderloin) online. I cannot wait to give Snowball it. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

I just bought some flossies for my four babies. I have never seen them so quiet ..... or still. What a great recommendation. They loved them. :wub:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey, just so you all know. The store I went to get the flossies from only sold the Jumbo ones only. They said Merrcik was going to not make the smaller flossies anymore. I got Clifford the Bully Stik, and he loves them. They are stinky though :mellow:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We use the flossies too, the boys love them. I keep them in the freezer and when I take one out I cut it in half so they have half each to munch on, they last much longer that way.  

I have heard pigs ears are too salty and fatty and along with rawhide they can cause obstructions in their throats and tummies if they swallow a large enough piece.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Is real rawhide (as opposed to the fake rawhide) really bad for them? I thought I had read that as long as they said 100% rawhide that they were safe.
> 
> Cyndi[/B]


I'm not sure what's the difference between "real" and "fake" rawhide? Here's a good article: http://www.k911.biz/Petsafety/RawhideandChewyTreats.htm I think the suggestion is usually if you are going to give rawhide to find a brand made in the USA--imported ones have been found with salmonella. 

I forget if it was Cam or Ollie that I tried giving the rawhide bones to (before I discovered bully sticks) and, even with a hard bone (not the thin ones) he could still manage to pull of little pieces--I was scared to death for him to swallow some so it went in the trash. These little guys can become obstructed so easily compared to a big dog.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Maggie loves Flossies and Merrick Texas Toothpicks, which Jan Rasmusen (author of _Scared Poopless_) recommends.


----------

